# Some Killies shots with Canon 50 mm/f1.8 II



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

*Hi again Pals,*
I'm glad to see some friends from *APF* here...!
That is a tread I was sharing there and hope will be interesting for You too.
May be much of you, had test this Canon lens yet:










That are few shots of my Killi - *Fundulopanchax sjoestedti "Niger Delta"*
what I made with this lens:
































































But my favorite killies shot from all I had make, is that one:
I call it* "Phoenix Rising" *


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

wow, those are beautiful killies. great shots!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice shots... The Killie's look like they are smiling in ever picture 

_Which brand of Cannon camera are you using?_


----------



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

*Thanks! Canon 350d*


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Looks good and glad to see you on here. 

BTW, if you clean the glass on some of these, they'd be even better.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Very nice pics...


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Nice pics. The colours are off a bit. Better lighting would make the pics alot better too.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

That's a nice killies. What's wrong with the color? It seems a little dark and unatural to me, but they are great pictures.


----------

